# Rhom Video



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

It was going to be timed perfectly with the scene transitions, but then I got high.

Now it has no sound, and I know why (why man?)

Because I got high, because I got high, because I got hiiiiigh

http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=elTwitchorhom

Seems to have gotten cut off at the end too for some reason, possibly also a result of my incompetence, who knows


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice i like the part where he attacks your finger


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

nice looking rhom it is cool when he goes after your finger looks like a bad ass


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks guys, the motivation for the video was just so I could have a better answer for "how's his temperament" since seeing is believing. The really cool thing to note about the video is that the fish had only been in the tank for _three weeks_ at the time the footage was taken. He pretty much got settled in within 5 days of putting him in the tank









That's also why I can't put my hands in the tank to work on the plants, he goes after my fingers every time they're near the tank, that's not like a "he was attacking my finger so I got out the camera" type of thing, that's how he is every single day. Spastic bastard, but I love im


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

*please do not tap on the glass* ... j/k







.. Man, he's psycho.. great looking rhom, I'm jealous...


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

awesome fish man.. cant wait to get mine!


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice vid.weed is good.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That is an awesome rhom bro.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

nice vid and rhom


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

verry nice video


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

How old is he?


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

really is a sick rhom you have, good pickup. wish my red was like that

dam it


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice rhom


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: dam he looks alot bigger in the video than in the pictures

and what a mena little mofo


----------



## Zim (Jun 4, 2004)

What size tank is he in?


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Your media never seems to amaze me, whether it be video or pictures!

Keep it up baby!

Pac


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

sweet rhom Twitch


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

That was a sweet video..


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

lwrlevel said:


> *please do not tap on the glass* ... j/k :laugh: .. Man, he's psycho.. great looking rhom, I'm jealous...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh, I could see how it'd look like I was tapping the glass but I'm just wagging my finger around in front of it. A few years of playing paintball and that's the quickest motion I can make with my finger, and it seems to get the best response from my fish too











waspride said:


> How old is he?
> [snapback]853852[/snapback]​


Your guess is as good as mine. I've only had him a little bit over a month (bought him December fifth I think) but based on what I know about rhom growth... well sh*t I have no idea











Fresh said:


> really is a sick rhom you have, good pickup. wish my red was like that
> 
> dam it
> [snapback]854673[/snapback]​


Thanks dude, maybe try training your red with an algae scraper would help him be a bit more outgoing. Haven't tried it myself, but others seem to have luck doing this.



Death in # said:


> :laugh: dam he looks alot bigger in the video than in the pictures
> 
> and what a mena little mofo
> 
> ...


Thanks dude, he's definately got a unique personality. When my girlfriend saw how he was acting in the pet store when I went to pick him up she was concerned that I had to have a tank cover or he'd jump the tank trying to get at me











Zim said:


> What size tank is he in?
> [snapback]854691[/snapback]​


For now it's a twenty gallon. It's adequate for him but I'd really like to give him more room which I plan on doing in the near future. Either he'll be moving to my reds current tank if I can find a tank for them (36 x 20 footprint, nice and big for him) or a 35 gallon 36x12 tank which will also suit him pretty nicely for a year or two.



PacmanXSA said:


> Your media never seems to amaze me, whether it be video or pictures!
> 
> Keep it up baby!
> 
> ...


Thanks dude, I thought the video was pretty half assed but I was too excited to share to bother doing anything else with it









EDIT: And thank you very much for the kind comments from everyone that I didn't specifically respond to


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

You think a 20 gal is adequate for him???

Oh yeah Afro Man sux


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

psychofish21 said:


> You think a 20 gal is adequate for him???
> Oh yeah Afro Man sux
> [snapback]855034[/snapback]​


No, I *know* a 20 gallon is adequate for a five inch fish. If you have trouble visualizing that, scaled upwards it's the same as a 10 inch fish alone in a 75 gallon. Further to that, at young ages such as my rhom is they live in relatively quiet lagoons and spend alot of time waiting in ambush because at only 6 inches they're an easy lunch for any of the other things swimming around it's native waters. Further to that still, I know from observation how much space my fish needs or not because of his behavior. He only uses that bare corner of the tank and rarely moves to the other side of the tank, hence why I planted around him and left that space open for him. He swims around the rest of the tank on occasion to check things out but spends 90% of his time in that corner. I know that he's perfectly happy in his current tank, the only reason I am upgrading is for my own piece of mind to give him a tank he can grow into and so I can put more plants in, because at his current size he fits his tank just fine. Will the tank be suitable for him when he gets much bigger? Not at all, but then I never said that either. It's not as though I was trying to cram a very active and fast swimming piranha from rapid waters like an elongatus into a 29 gallon or anything...

Any other insights?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

NiiicE!
Awesome looking Fish Twitch! Very awesome!
Looks like he wants to tear your finger off.


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

thats was pretty sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

great rhom


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

thats a cool video :laugh:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Nice vid Twitch








looks like you've got one mean mofo there


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> No, I *know* a 20 gallon is adequate for a five inch fish. If you have trouble visualizing that, scaled upwards it's the same as a 10 inch fish alone in a 75 gallon. Further to that, at young ages such as my rhom is they live in relatively quiet lagoons and spend alot of time waiting in ambush because at only 6 inches they're an easy lunch for any of the other things swimming around it's native waters. Further to that still, I know from observation how much space my fish needs or not because of his behavior. He only uses that bare corner of the tank and rarely moves to the other side of the tank, hence why I planted around him and left that space open for him. He swims around the rest of the tank on occasion to check things out but spends 90% of his time in that corner. I know that he's perfectly happy in his current tank, the only reason I am upgrading is for my own piece of mind to give him a tank he can grow into and so I can put more plants in, because at his current size he fits his tank just fine. Will the tank be suitable for him when he gets much bigger? Not at all, but then I never said that either. It's not as though I was trying to cram a very active and fast swimming piranha from rapid waters like an elongatus into a 29 gallon or anything...
> 
> Any other insights?
> [snapback]855053[/snapback]​










dam


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

f*cking sweet rhom, ill pack one up too that.


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

hot fuc$ing rhom!!!!!!!!!!


----------

